# Outlook Auto-Save Addresses



## bbcomputers (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
i am using outlook 2002...i just recently encountered a problem that i solved by creating a new account (control panel>mail) and importing my old account into the new account...new problem: none of my auto-complete email addresses are showing up...i have a bunch of contacts, but the autocomplete data isn't appearing in the "to:" field...any ideas? thanks in advance...


----------



## mf-tech (Jun 28, 2006)

Check the following settings:

On the Tools menu, click Options. 
On the Preferences tab, click E-mail Options, and then click Advanced E-mail Options. 
Check the Suggest names while completing To, Cc, and Bcc fields check box. 

Also verify that Automatic Name Checking is also checked.

Hope this helps resolve your issue. Let the forum know if it does.


----------



## kama64 (Apr 23, 2007)

Look for a file with this extension: .nk2

in here: C:\Documents and Settings\user name\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook.

Rename it to whatever you named the new account you created, and close and open outlook

If you cant find the \Application Data\ then:

1. Click Start, and then click My Computer.
2. On the Tools menu, click Folder Options.
3. Click the View tab, and then, under Advanced settings, under Hidden files and folders, click Show hidden files and folders.

If you need help with anything look here: http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/outlook/HA011394511033.aspx


----------

